# Beer Can Burgers...



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Live action. More pics to come.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

did you know that southern flavor is made right here in selma, alabama?

jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Your killing me.....


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

please don't tell me that those white cubes are butter....
my arteries just went...owwwwhhhh....noooo.
with the bacon and hamburger fat, that might be enough fat.

jack


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> please don't tell me that those white cubes are butter....
> my arteries just went...owwwwhhhh....noooo.
> with the bacon and hamburger fat, that might be enough fat.
> 
> jack


Cubes should be cheese.....

Looks purty dern tasty!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Likin the way those are lookin.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

DAMN split, you da man ! Started a diet on Monday, but DAMN that looks good !


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Beer can burgers stuffed with sautéed onions and mushrooms topped off with Monterey Jack, fried egg and slice of swiss. One of the best burgers I've ever ate. On the couch recovering now.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

AND Chic fil a fries. Damn.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You'll make someone a fine wife one day.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Dick!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> You'll make someone a fine wife one day.


Play your cards right and you never know.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Do you dance?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Do you dance?


I didn't last night after eating that big ass burger.


----------

